

Hacker News Hit us with 12k Unique Visitors in 15 Hours - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/post/6/hacker-news-hit-us-with-almost-12k-unique-visitors-in-15-hours

======
kushsolitary
Great work! Awesome site and creations. Love them all

